# MECA 2x Phoenix - 21 April 2013- Spring Blast on Bell



## Smogden (Jun 12, 2012)

SPL, SQL, Show n Shine, Dueling Demos, MECA Kids


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Subscibed.
Funny, less than one mile from the first house I owned. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Subscibed.
> Funny, less than one mile from the first house I owned.
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, I used to live over in that area as well. Chandler now.


----------



## Smogden (Jun 12, 2012)

We should have the power wheels out at this one. Hopefully everything stays on schedule.


----------



## Smogden (Jun 12, 2012)

Spring Blast on Bell - Facebook event page

https://www.facebook.com/pages/MECA-AZ/500019450054797?id=500019450054797&sk=events#!/events/484988674901321/


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Anyone from Cali coming to this event?


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Anyone from Cali coming to this event?
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


You, and if you bring others.


----------



## pcabinatan (Sep 9, 2009)

Im looking foward to a MECA eating contest still lol


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

The real Subzero said:


> You, and if you bring others.


I won't be making this event but I will be bringing the Suburban out at Christmas for 10 days.
Maybe someone will put a GTG together around that time? 

Anyway, here's the deal.
My best friend for 35 years lives at Union Hills and 32nd street so this show is very convenient for him.
He doesn't get my passion for the SQ scene (hasn't heard any) so I was hoping to hook him up with someone I know that's going to the show so he can audition some of the best SQ cars and get hooked like the rest of us. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Smogden (Jun 12, 2012)

We will have some good SQL vehicles there. He can come find me at the event and I will ensure he gets some good demos.


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

Bump for local SPL competition.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Smogden said:


> We will have some good SQL vehicles there. He can come find me at the event and I will ensure he gets some good demos.


Thanks Smodgen.
PM me your contact info so he knows whom to ask for.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

Good luck tomarrow.


----------

